
Creation and consumption - prostoalex
http://ben-evans.com/benedictevans/2017/7/13/creation-and-consumption
======
PaulHoule
One question is "can PCs move to a tablet form factor faster than Android/iOS
tablets can improve?"

The Win8 vision of a tablet PC works OK, but the market has not cleared for
these partially because companies like Dell and HP do not want to sell a $100
tablet that replaces a $250 low-end notebook. Thus they make "convertible"
devices that seem to be as much about providing an awful touchpad as they are
about providing a keyboard. Somehow the message that you can get a Bluetooth
mouse and keyboard has not gotten to people.

Apple makes so much money on phones it is going to be hard for them to think
about anything else. Other people don't make money on phones.

A charitable interpretation is that Android is where Windows was circa the
year 2000; it took Microsoft more than a decade to get a software update
process that really works, and between Google and the rest of the ecosystem
you cannot count on getting software upgrades at all -- the window of support
is even disappointing for Nexus devices, and I remember that horror of
installing a new version of Android to watch the performance slow to a crawl
because somebody thought I needed full disk encryption.

